# rothschildianum x anitum



## Chien (Apr 24, 2010)

A new and hot GM from TPS, it is rothschildianum x anitum, owned by Mainshow Orchids. Enjoy it!


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 24, 2010)

After seeing those images I'm pretty sure that the mislabeled plant I have is an anitum x rotshildianum, or what do you say?
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14542


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2010)

Ayreon said:


> After seeing those images I'm pretty sure that the mislabeled plant I have is an anitum x rotshildianum, or what do you say?
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14542



That would probably be my first guess too. The only other guess I'd take is gigantifolium X roth Ayreon. But since 1/2 of your label says adductum and the flower is full of roth (not sanderianum) I'd be confident in the first choice.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 24, 2010)

These are lovely blooms!! :drool::drool::drool:
Ayreon, although your plant is mislableled I wouldn't be angry about this buy!!


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 24, 2010)

nice cross


----------



## Pete (Apr 24, 2010)

nice plant. we gave an FCC to a nice one here but i think it was darker and had one or two more flowers. this hybrid is ultra popular right now


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 24, 2010)

It is Paph. Johanna Burkhardt not as dark though.

Ramon


----------



## Wendy (Apr 24, 2010)

That is absolutely exquisite!


----------



## Chien (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, it could be rotshildianum x anitum, but I have only seen 4 rotshildianum x anitum, so I am not sure yet. I'll keep yours in my nind and If I can see more this hybrid, I'll try to compare them.

Rick, here is a gigantifolium X roth on the same show. 






I'll post other photos later, but if you want to see them now, you can visit the following links.
http://www.exoticaplants.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=690

http://206.108.54.171/tbgweb/cgi-bin/topic.cgi?forum=62&topic=3274&show=0


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2010)

Very similar -- I thought they were the same!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2010)

Great looking flower Chien.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 26, 2010)

Chien I used your links to look at the other flowers. There are just so many nice ones, that I can't just pick one. I liked many of the species the most. A couple other ones that caught my up was Chou-yi Knight Bell, and Chou-yi Gold. Could you tell me what makes up those two crosses?

Thanks


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the links Chien! There are some fabulous plants in there, but I'm lost without the names. However that Lady Isabel x hangianum is just fantastic!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 18, 2017)

Has this cross been named yet, or is it still Johanna Burkhardt? (SVO is calling anitum a var. of adductum)
http://www.sunsetvalleyorchids.com/htm/offerings_paph1.html


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 18, 2017)

roth x anitum is Wossner Black Wings


----------



## DIN (Dec 19, 2017)

Lovely.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 19, 2017)

ehanes7612 said:


> roth x anitum is Wossner Black Wings



Thanks!


----------



## blondie (Dec 19, 2017)

Very nice lovley blooms


----------

